# Death Water!



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I moved out to the country and we have well water...NOTHING lives in it. I know the PH is really low so I fixed that but nothing seems to live in it. I had a fair goldfish for a year...died last week...betta's...die..everything dies! Ive had a few cichlids do ok but not as well as Id like. I had 4 tanks when I lived in town and ran off of city water and my cichlids grew and spawned and got big and were happy and happy angel fish, guppies, tiger barbs, silver dollars....all kinds of fish and they did fine. SOMETHING is in this water! Maybe heavy metals? I dont know, I know its high in magnesium tho. What can I use to treat the water to make it livable for cichlids?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Stage one is to test - water hardness, GH and DH, tds and pH. If we have details, we may be able to help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

most wells run high? low ph? sulfur water? need navs. info .


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I took it to the local fish place to get tested and all they told me was it was low. I wanted them to do the whole shebang but I guess they dont do that. I guess Imma have to spring for a master test kit.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

If you live in coal country you could have problems.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha I dont think I live in Coal country. I have a friend about 10 miles away who also runs off of well water...has a 55 with Terrors and Oscars...and theyre fine. I really think its a mineral or a heavy metal or something.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

In my late teens I lived in the country on a well. Certain fish were doomed, but other flourished, and it took trial and error to get it right.
I wouldn't get a test kit. Get the results of a proper assessment of your well for its quality. I'm really urban, but I think it's standard to test rural wells, especially if you question their quality.
A low pH is something you can work with (mine is 6.6 from the tap) but you need to know hardness - master test kits are totally useless for that. You can get hardness kits and cheap tds meters, but a water test may be as cheap, and of value for analyzing your drinking water too.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

We had it tested before we moved in. I just cant remember what all was in it. Imma see if I cant dig it up somewheres. I know there are some hard core minerals in there...the water tastes like dirt to me. So Far I know betta's and goldfish die in it...and certain cichlids. Some cichlids do ok and Gourami.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Well that was useless...the people I live with could care less and wouldnt tell me..just said magnesium. I guess imma go get a hardness test kit and what not.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I went to the local fish store, I told them I needed a test for the hardness/softness of my water...they handed me Sera KH test and Alkaline regulator and sent me on my way lol. So I get home and open the test kit...and its in German lol. I looked it up and most said do one drop at a time until it turns yellow or orange...I dont know which to stop at...If I stop at yellow the KH is 3.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Collect rainwater, fill drums from the city or your friend from 10 miles away.
cb


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I just want to fix my water lol I dont want to have to drive 30 min to town and back and collect 50 gallons of water every time for my tanks. I just want to know what to use or try to fix it...it is naturally low in ph and is soft...Im trying to fix it for central american cichlids. Ive been reading alot and everything info wise is SO different depending on the person. My ph is at around 7 and the KH according to the test is 3....do I need to raise the KH? If so how without raising the PH


----------



## wet_and_wild (Jul 19, 2012)

Lolie - I have well water also and don't have a problem. However, I had a different experience one time with a well that did indeed have heavy metal issues.

You seem to be concerned that it may indeed be heavy metals messing up your fish. If you can find out how deep your well is, you can determine if it's shallower than is safe. A shallow well can be a problem if it's acidic and you have copper plumbing; the acid will leach the copper into the tap water. Check if you have green coloration around any of the drains in the house - this is almost a certain sign of copper. And if you do find copper, don't drink it! It will make you sick (ask me how I know!).

You can find out if heavy metals on the whole are in your water - as well as bacteria - by going to your extension agent, who will give you a kit for a water sample. You then take it to the lab for your area, and you'll get a pretty comprehensive answer.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

No green anywhere. We had the house and well built on this property so its nothing that would hurt a person or a dog..or a bird or rodents..all of which I have lol. The water does turn the tubs blue tho...which is a PAIN to clean. I reckon Imma just have to get a sample and take it to where ever to get it tested. Iron may be in the water...the water has a strong taste too..like dirt lol. Im almost positive its heavy metals, low ph, and soft water that has doomed my fish. Imma get a R/O unit and a few other things and just work on a soft water tank as long as I live out here I guess.


----------



## gtrider6 (Jul 7, 2012)

Blue stains are from copper pipes corrosion. Once minerals build up on the pipes that should stop.


----------



## tmshck122 (Oct 4, 2012)

Possibly some other kind of toxin in the water, I would send a sample to a lab for GC/MS testing, as it could even be a health hazard.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

New House syndrome anyone? Copper pipes is a good bet.
Just draw directly from the well and you should be fine then.
cb


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

We were told the blue was magnesium. The pipes are like 7 years old now. Should they still be making blue stuff if thats what it is? We had the house built here...replaced the well after a few years but the pipes are still the same...I moved away for a few years..and came back...still death water. My new JD has been doing pretty well so far. I bought something to put in the water that removes heavy metals. Arrrg. I need to take the water in to get tested. Been retarded busy.


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know about anyone else, but I'd be afraid to drink from THAT well!


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

As for the PH, if you want to raise it buy some Texas Rock.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

One of our other members here has a well with super high nitrate content....what does your well water test out to be on that?


----------

